

Statistical analysis of the drug war in Mexico and corresponding corruption - mattcoolidge
http://blog.revolutionanalytics.com/2010/06/the-impact-of-the-drug-war-in-mexico.html

======
etal
Original post:

[http://blog.diegovalle.net/2010/06/statistical-analysis-
and-...](http://blog.diegovalle.net/2010/06/statistical-analysis-and-
visualization.html)

The author compares police records, death certificates, and the historical
record of well-known massacres to identify inconsistencies regionally and over
time. (Looks pretty rough in Juarez.)

